
Azure in Plain English - michaelbuckbee
https://www.expeditedssl.com/azure-in-plain-english
======
michaelbuckbee
A couple months ago I wrote AWS In Plain English [1] - the most requested
follow-up was for me to do Azure next, so here it is.

1 -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10202286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10202286)

